# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  قواعد المشاركة والتفاعل فى القاعة نرجوا الأطلاع من الجميع قبل بدأ المشاركة

## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
رواد قاعة الشعر العامى الكرام 
تحيه طيبه وامنيات ان تستمتعوا معنا بقضاء وقت طيب ملؤه المتعه والاستفاده
ولكى نصل الى مانتمناه 
ومانهدف اليه من انشاء قاعات الابداع فى المنتديات الادبيه
دعونا نتفق على بعض النقاط وهى :

*من حق كل عضو أن يعبرعن نفسه باسلوب ادبى 
سواء كان شعرا منظوما او بوحاً او نثراً 
مع مراعاة وضع مشاركته فى القاعه المخصصه لذلك 
واختيار عنوان يعبر عن الموضوع 
دون الاشاره الى شخص او موقف من شخص 
وان يكون له الحق فى موضوع واحد كل اسبوع على الاقل
حتى يعطى العمل حقه من التركيز فى الابداع 
ومراجعته من الاخطاء الاملائيه وما شابه 
ويأخذ حقه ايضا من القراءه والتعليق من المشرفين والاعضاء 
وهذا بالطبع يحقق مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص للجميع

* من حق كل عضو ان يضع تعليقا على العمل 
مع مراعاة ان يتسم بروح الود ويهدف الى الافاده 
ومن يجد فى نفسه مقومات النقد البناء ويمتلك أدواتة
فليضع تعليقه بكل موده وإخاء على الرحب والسعه 
من صاحب العمل الادبى مما يثرى القاعه 
ويحقق الهدف من نشر الاعمال للارتقاء بمستواها 

* عدم التدخل فى الرد نيابة عن أحد 
* ضرورة كتابة كلمة منقـــــول 
على الاعمال التراثية او التى ليست من ابداع صاحبها وذكر اسم صاحب العمل
هذا وسوف تقوم الاداره بكل اسف ودون الرجوع لصاحبة
بحذف اى موضوع يخل بالدين والاداب العامه وروح الموده بين الاعضاء 
وحذف اى تعليق يخل بمبادئ النقد البناء 
وختاما

المحبة قاعدة صلبة أبنى فوقها ومش يهمك
والتواصل نهر واصل بين شرايينى ودمك
واللى بينى وبين حروفك انى أشيل ف الشدة همك
تحتوينى ويبقى خوفك هو خوف على حتة منك

مع أطيب وأرق امنيات 
عايدة العشرى / شاعر الرومانسية / صفحات العمر
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فكره جميله يا مايسترو 

أستاذ صفحات العمر

وفعلاً قرارات مميز ح تخلينا نقراء

نصوص رائعه دون تجريح

أتمنالك المزيد من التألق أنت

والأساتذه الجمال شاعرنا وأستاذه عايده

لأنكم بجد قدوه لأقلام كتير جداً

خالص تحياتي وتقديري

هايدى

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المحبة قاعدة صلبة أبنى فوقها ومش يهمك
> والتواصل نهر واصل بين شرايينى ودمك
> واللى بينى وبين حروفك انى أشيل ف الشدة همك
> تحتوينى ويبقى خوفك هو خوف على حتة منك



*



الأخ الغالي .. أ. محمد سعيد 


كنت ولا زلت أعتبر نفسي من تلامذتك الصِغــار في مدرسة نقاء قلبك 

كلماتك تُثلج الصدور وتزيح عن كاهلنا الهموم وأعباء الحياة بأسرها

سلمت يمناك على إرسائك لتلك القواعد والأسس لقاعة الشعر العامي

خالص تحياتي العطرية لشخصك الكريم ولـ أ. عايــدة و أ. حســـــــن



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

صفحات العمر 
و ما العمر إلا بعض  صفحات

يا سيدي أنت  تمتلك  من مفاتيح البيان ما يؤهلك بصدق  لتكون سيد القاعة، و لا يقلل هذا شيئا  من شأن بقية " المبدعين " و لا الإخوة المشرفين.

عود إلى ما تدعونا للاتفاق عليه و الذي لا يختلف  فيه أحد ، لا ينكر أحد حق أحد في نشر بوحه و مشاعره ، و لكن  -كما تفضلت بالذكر- في القاعة المخصصة لذلك ، و دعني أستعرض  قاعات الإبداع بدءا بــ   (قاعة  الشعر الفصيح و ملحقتها  "إطلالات شعرية"،  قاعة الشعر العاميّ ، قاعة الخواطر ، قاعة القصة القصيرة ، قاعة أدب الطفل ، قاعة الصالون الأدبي و الثقافي ، و قاعة المواهب الصاعدة ) لا أعتقد أن قاعات الإبداع ينقصها شيء لم تتضمنه هذه القاعات الثمان ، سوى تصنيف مشاركات الأعضاء بما يتناسب مع  هذه القاعات و الذي يفترض أن يبدأ بالمشارك نفسه و ينتهي بالمشرف . و لنفترض - جدلا - أن المشارك لا يملك تصنيف  عمله لينشره في أي من هذه القاعات ،  هنا يأتي  دوركم أيها السادة المشرفون .

نحن لا نعيب على هاوِ أو مبتدئ شغفه بالكتابة نثرا أو شعرا ،  و لكن نعيب تصنيف أعمال - بمنتهى البساطة - تخدش الحس الأدبي و الفنّي و لا تمت لأي أنواع الكتابة بصلة على أنها أعمال إبداعية، و الشعر يا سيدي - كما  تعلم  يقينا - الفصيح  منه و العاميّ ، له قواعده  و نُظمه و كيانه  الذي لا يختلط فيه مع غيره من  أساليب الكتابة و هي كثر. 

أيها  السادة الأجلاء 
أمن العيب أن نتوقع أن نجد  " شعرا "  في قاعات الشعر  ؟ 

لا أختلف معك في أية قاعدة  من القواعد التي ذكرتها ، و لست أتمنى أن أختلف معك في تطبيقها .

مع خالص  التحايا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *فكره جميله يا مايسترو* 
> 
> *أستاذ صفحات العمر* 
> *وفعلاً قرارات مميز ح تخلينا نقراء* 
> *نصوص رائعه دون تجريح* 
> *أتمنالك المزيد من التألق أنت* 
> *والأساتذه الجمال شاعرنا وأستاذه عايده* 
> *لأنكم بجد قدوه لأقلام كتير جداً* 
> *خالص تحياتي وتقديري* 
> *هايدى*


 با مساء الناس المقموصين  ::p: 
رغم إنهم القاعة حابين
صدقينى عمر الاختلاف ما كان تجريح يمكن ساعات 
طريقة التعبير بتبقى حادة بس لو هدينا شوية وخدنا الامر بإيجابية 
مؤكد هيضيف لينا ولخبراتنا ومش التشجيع بس اللى بيدفع للأمام 
بالعكس دا ممكن يرجع لورا 
ومهم جدا يتلقى الكاتب كلمات الهجو بنفس درجة تلقيه لكلمات الاطراء
من منظور انسانى بحت على اعتبار اختلاف الرؤى وتعدد الاراء 
وفى كل الاحوال يواصل بحثة الدؤب لاستكمال أدواتة والارتقاء بمستواة
تقديرى لكِ دوما

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *
> الأخ الغالي .. أ. محمد سعيد* 
> **
> 
> *كنت ولا زلت أعتبر نفسي من تلامذتك الصِغــار في مدرسة نقاء قلبك*  
> *كلماتك تُثلج الصدور وتزيح عن كاهلنا الهموم وأعباء الحياة بأسرها* 
> *سلمت يمناك على إرسائك لتلك القواعد والأسس لقاعة الشعر العامي* 
> *خالص تحياتي العطرية لشخصك الكريم ولـ أ. عايــدة و أ. حســـــــن* 
> ...


 يا مساء الطيبة بدون القاب  ::mazika2:: 
بص يا أيمن 
اكيد هتقرا مداخلتى لهايدى ونفس الكلام ليك برضة 
واضيف 
انت روحك أبسط بكتير من اللى بيبدوا احيانا للناس فى مواضيعك
لية متبسطهاش شوية فى كتاباتك
صدقنى هتبقى اجمل واجمل 
وبعدين ايه يا اللى انت كاتبة دا 



> **
> *
> الشاعر الجميل .. أ. ياسر عبده صالح* 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الدنيا ابسط من كده بكتير 
روق يا يا جدع انت احسن والله العظيم ما احضر فرحك  ::p: 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> رواد قاعة الشعر العامى الكرام 
> تحيه طيبه وامنيات ان تستمتعوا معنا بقضاء وقت طيب ملؤه المتعه والاستفاده
> ولكى نصل الى مانتمناه 
> ومانهدف اليه من انشاء قاعات الابداع فى المنتديات الادبيه
> دعونا نتفق على بعض النقاط وهى :
> 
> *من حق كل عضو أن يعبرعن نفسه باسلوب ادبى 
> سواء كان شعرا منظوما او بوحاً او نثراً 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل والصديق العزيز  محمد سعيد 
معك في كل ما يزيد من روابط المحبة والإخاء بين ابناء مصر 
الخط صغير  قوي  كبر بنط الخط 
محتاج توضيح
عمل واحد أسبوعياً علي أكثر تقدير ام علي اقل تقدير 
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر 
> 
> و ما العمر إلا بعض صفحات 
> يا سيدي أنت تمتلك من مفاتيح البيان ما يؤهلك بصدق لتكون سيد القاعة، و لا يقلل هذا شيئا من شأن بقية " المبدعين " و لا الإخوة المشرفين. 
> عود إلى ما تدعونا للاتفاق عليه و الذي لا يختلف فيه أحد ، لا ينكر أحد حق أحد في نشر بوحه و مشاعره ، و لكن -كما تفضلت بالذكر- في القاعة المخصصة لذلك ، و دعني أستعرض قاعات الإبداع بدءا بــ (قاعة الشعر الفصيح و ملحقتها "إطلالات شعرية"، قاعة الشعر العاميّ ، قاعة الخواطر ، قاعة القصة القصيرة ، قاعة أدب الطفل ، قاعة الصالون الأدبي و الثقافي ، و قاعة المواهب الصاعدة ) لا أعتقد أن قاعات الإبداع ينقصها شيء لم تتضمنه هذه القاعات الثمان ، سوى تصنيف مشاركات الأعضاء بما يتناسب مع هذه القاعات و الذي يفترض أن يبدأ بالمشارك نفسه و ينتهي بالمشرف . و لنفترض - جدلا - أن المشارك لا يملك تصنيف عمله لينشره في أي من هذه القاعات ، هنا يأتي دوركم أيها السادة المشرفون . 
> نحن لا نعيب على هاوِ أو مبتدئ شغفه بالكتابة نثرا أو شعرا ، و لكن نعيب تصنيف أعمال - بمنتهى البساطة - تخدش الحس الأدبي و الفنّي و لا تمت لأي أنواع الكتابة بصلة على أنها أعمال إبداعية، و الشعر يا سيدي - كما تعلم يقينا - الفصيح منه و العاميّ ، له قواعده و نُظمه و كيانه الذي لا يختلط فيه مع غيره من أساليب الكتابة و هي كثر.  
> أيها السادة الأجلاء 
> أمن العيب أن نتوقع أن نجد " شعرا " في قاعات الشعر ؟  
> لا أختلف معك في أية قاعدة من القواعد التي ذكرتها ، و لست أتمنى أن أختلف معك في تطبيقها . 
> ...



 أسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير / هـــانو
بداية اسمح لى ان أشير الى جهود زملائى :
الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى وشاعر الرومانسية
للخروج بهذة القواعد التى نضمن بها هدوء واستقرار قاعة الشعر العامى
لاننا بصدق نبحث عن بغيتك فى إيجاد واحة حقيقية للشعر 
نرتوى فيها من عذب الكلم ونتنسم رحيق الاحاسيس
ورغم تحفظى على بعض الحدة والنرفزة فى بعض المداخلات 
التى افرزت دائرة من الشقاق والغضب
وهنا يكمن الفارق بين منتديات الانترنت والورش الادبية 
 إلا اننى لا انكر ابدا اننى احسستك 
واحسست غضب حروفك غيرة وحمية على معشوق فى قلبك الا وهو الشعر
 ولكن لا استطيع ان أنكر على احد عدم رؤية الامر من هذا المنظور
من هنا فالامر غاية فى الصعوبة على اجدع مشرف 
وسواء مشرف او عضو 
صغير او كبير مفيش اى مانع ابدا ناخد بإيد بعض 
وفى نفس الوقت نحافظ على قلوب بعض
وبإذن الله ربنا ما يجبش اختلاف لا فى ارساء القواعد ولا فى التطبيق 
تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الأستاذ الفاضل والصديق العزيز محمد سعيد* 
> _معك في كل ما يزيد من روابط المحبة والإخاء بين ابناء مصر_ 
> _الخط صغير قوي كبر بنط الخط_ 
> _محتاج توضيح_
> _عمل واحد أسبوعياً علي أكثر تقدير ام علي اقل تقدير_ 
> _تحياتي للجميع_


حبيب قلبى الشاعر الرائع / الشربينى خطاب 
أعلم جدا ان لديك من كنوز المحبة والاخاء ما يكفى واكثر 
وهذا يضعك دائما فى منزلة متميزة فى قلوب اصدقائك ومحبيك
وبإذن الله عمل واحد كل اسبوع عشان فعلا ياخد حقة صح 
من المداخلات والردود ويعطى فرصة للاخرين 
بظهور اعمالهم فى الصفحة الاولى 
حفظك الله ودمت برقيك ونقائك
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## سمـاء

لما تقوى الشمس فوقنا وتهاجمنا بكل قسوة

يلتفت قلق عيوننا نفسه يلقى أى دروة

والنفّس يستنى نسمة

والقلوب تشتاق لكلمة

تحت شجرة فروعها إحنا، نلتقى ف ضلة حلوة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لما تقوى الشمس فوقنا وتهاجمنا بكل قسوة 
> يلتفت قلق عيوننا نفسه يلقى أى دروة 
> والنفّس يستنى نسمة 
> والقلوب تشتاق لكلمة 
> تحت شجرة فروعها إحنا، نلتقى ف ضلة حلوة


 
ف قلوبنا خبينا
أوجاع بتتعبنا
ونسجنا بقلوبنا
توب الدفا للكون
فعشان يا صدق تكون
خلى الضمير شاعر
وعشان يا معنى تعيش
يبقى اللقب إنسان
وتبان معانى الصفا
ف عيون محبينا
ونزيح بقوافينا
أحزان على أحزان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رواد قاعة الشعر العامى الكرام 
> تحيه طيبه وامنيات ان تستمتعوا معنا بقضاء وقت طيب ملؤه المتعه والاستفاده
> ولكى نصل الى مانتمناه 
> ومانهدف اليه من انشاء قاعات الابداع فى المنتديات الادبيه
> دعونا نتفق على بعض النقاط وهى : 
> *من حق كل عضو أن يعبرعن نفسه باسلوب ادبى 
> سواء كان شعرا منظوما او بوحاً او نثراً 
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء
أذكركم ونفسى بقواعد المشاركة فى قاعة الشعر العامى
فقد اضررت آسفا الى دمج بعض المواضيع المخالفه 
لقواعد المشاركة فى القاعة آملاً فى عدم تكررار الامر 
وسيكون خيار الحذف بعد ذلك دون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع
هو الحل الاوحد للحفاظ على واجهة القاعة
وفقنا الله وإياكم الى ما فيه الخير والنفع للجميع
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

* ضرورة كتابة كلمة منقـــــول 
على الاعمال التراثية او التى ليست من ابداع صاحبها 
وذكر اسم صاحب العمل

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
القواعد دى عشان الكل يا جماعه 
مش عشان فرد على حساب التانى 
عشان القاعه اللى أحنا كلنا بنحبها 
تظل كالحديقة المتنوعة الأزهار والأشجار 
وأحنا بنُحرج فعلا من كتر التعليمات والتنويهات 
 فياريت تساعدونا 
وكلنا نحافظ على قواعد المشاركة فى القاعه
لأن إنزال أى مبدع أو مبدعه لأكتر من موضوع 
قبل أسبوع على الأقل من الموضوع السابق 
يبعد موضوع مثله لزميل أو زميله عن الصفحة الأولى 
وربما لا يكون قد أخذ القدر الكافى من القراءات والردود
فأرجوكم ساعدونا 
مع خالص المحبه والتقدير

----------

